# Best place in NE for Single Speed riding?



## SpinmasterK (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking to expand my SS horizons as I spend a lot of time locally at Pine Hill Park (www.pinehillpark.org) in Rutland. Heading to Kingdom Trails on Saturday with the SS. 
Any other suggestions for SS adventures?


----------



## JD (Jun 25, 2009)

Waterbury.


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jun 26, 2009)

Agree. Hit Perry Hill last weekend on the full suspension (only the second time this year I've been on it). Next time I'll take the SS.
What about the Millstone (?) trails in Barre?


----------



## JD (Jun 26, 2009)

Millstone is also great for 1 speeding, easier then Waterbury.   As are alot of rides in Stowe. The stuff behind Iride is very 1 speed friendly.   Waitsfield...not so much, at least with my gearing.  Hinesburg is pretty good, there's some stuff that I walk.  I hear Saxon Hill is fun.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 30, 2009)

Mt. Washington.


----------



## BigJay (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say:

1- Kingdom Trails
2- Stowe Town Loops
3- Millstone
4- Saxon Hill
5- Hinesburg (when dry!)
6- Waterbury

KT is by far the best place for SS... no hills... good flow... The Stowe town loops (behind iRIDE) is great as well... well built... flowy... I went to Millstone 2 weeks ago on the SS and loved it... besides TNT, everything was great! No big climbs... steady speed... I did waterbury 2 years ago on the SS and liked it a lot... except the long climb to burning spears... now with the re-route, this would be awsome to ride!

I find Hinesburg would be fun when well dryed... but some stuff up-top is hard to climb with gears... i had to switch to the small ring on Sat will climbing backdoor... so the SS would have been hard... Passing the horizon should be pretty fun... and climbing back wouldn't be so bad...

Saxon Hill is apparently (i have yet to go) super SS friendly with magic flow and wide open turns and buffed singletrack as well...

As for Waistfield, i needed ALL of my gears... so no SS for me there yet!


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 1, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Mt. Washington.



I take it you don't ride a SS!


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 1, 2009)

BigJay said:


> I'd say:
> 
> 1- Kingdom Trails
> 2- Stowe Town Loops
> ...



Agree on KT. Did a three hour SS ride there on Saturday. Very nice. Rode behind iRide last month on the SS as well. Haven't hit many Waitsfield trails other than what's off German Flats  - agree that a handfull of gears is needed.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 1, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> I take it you don't ride a SS!



I have a single speed BMX bike.....the only non-lame type of single speed.


----------



## JD (Jul 1, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I have a single speed BMX bike.....the only non-lame type of single speed.



do you ride, or are you just a douch bag?


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 2, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I have a single speed BMX bike.....the only non-lame type of single speed.



Wow Kevin! Another great post! Thanks for contributing!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Wow Kevin! Another great post! Thanks for contributing!


:lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 2, 2009)

SpinmasterK said:


> Wow Kevin! Another great post! Thanks for contributing!



Please tell me you have a downhill bike.  Please, Tom, please.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Please tell me you have a downhill bike.  Please, Tom, please.



So I guess you don't ride BMX.


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 2, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Please tell me you have a downhill bike.  Please, Tom, please.



among the many!


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 5, 2009)

In the Portland ME area, the trails in Cape Elizabeth are nice for single speeds. Also Bradbury Mt State Park is great. Note: the trails at Bradbury are closed at the moment due to the June monsoon. Get in touch if you are in the area.


----------

